# Team Schleck moving to Germany?



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

According to Cyclingnews, the Schleck brothers are abandoning the sinking Leopard-Radio Shack team that had been built around them for a new German sponsored team to be announced.

Schlecks To Found New German-sponsored Team In 2013? | Cyclingnews.com

If they are to remain true to form, they will take as many riders and management types as they can with them 
(and break their contracts with their existing team to do so).

Are the Schlecks now forced to build their own teams because no existing teams will take them on board 
fearing that the Schlecks will abandon and plunder their teams as they did 
to Riis and Saxo Bank?

Seems the Schleck Brother's commitment to establishing a Luxembourg based Pro-Team was about a year and a half long, and like their races, they have chosen to abandon rather than tough it out.

One wonders, given the "success" of the Leopard experiment, why another sponsor would repeat the mistakes of Becca and Co. and just move this floundering business plan to another country?:idea:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sick of hearing about the Schlong sisters.

I've never seen two supposed "champions" with less sack than those two. 

I hope they go form another team, flounder again and retire, realizing that they should leave pro level bike racing to actual professionals.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

"As the Wheel Turns" Drama queens!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Team Kotex


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Hard to imagine another sponsor that's excited to fund another startup project the way this one is going lately. Maybe they should stay put and make this one work?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> I'm sick of hearing about the Schlong sisters.
> 
> I've never seen two supposed "champions" with less sack than those two.
> 
> I hope they go form another team, flounder again and retire, realizing that they should leave pro level bike racing to actual professionals.


I agree with you. Tired here about these 2 pansies now. I have grown to like hem the last few years, but lately I am sick of them, going back to last year.

Spoiled little brats IMO! So much for pride and their dinky little country.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

davidka said:


> Hard to imagine another sponsor that's excited to fund another startup project the way this one is going lately. Maybe they should stay put and make this one work?


Thats akin to holding a nuclear reactor together with a hug. The whole things going down in grand fashion; but hey, at least you have front row seats.


I say let them go. The Schlecks are just weighing the team down. Maybe with them gone the team will have better fortune.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Schlecks don't take commitments very seriously, and seem to be burning bridges with no regard for the consequences on others. No doubt RS and Nissan are wondering what they got for their money. Schlex probably scared away more sponsors than they attracted. Why pay someone a million bucks to sit around on their backsides and whine? There's plenty of other ways to spend that marketing money.

This isn't just a matter of them behaving like spoiled children. They are damaging cycling sponsorship with their example.

Damaged goods, and maybe more trouble than they are worth. Handle with extreme caution.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> I'm sick of hearing about the Schlong sisters.
> 
> I've never seen two supposed "champions" with less sack than those two. .


Agreed. the last straw for me was the 2011 Tour, when Andy was whining that they should cancel stages when it rains because its too dangerous.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

didn't they already have a team built around them? How'd that turn out?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

No way can they be a team's focus any more. I'd think at best they could go/split into stacked teams. Last I recall Nibali was leaving Liquigas...


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

When Frank took that strong lead out early in the TDS I said to myself Oh hell yeah! Now I'm glad I didn't buy one of their jerseys!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out which Germans would put up with their wimpy ways. All the good German riders I can think of are notably tough.

JSR


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

the Schlecks should look into a second career of linking sponsors with teams. Bob Stapleton couldn't find enough money for the great HTC team, but yet the Schlecks, who are lucky to even finish a race, seem to have plenty of contacts to start teams....Crazy


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> didn't they already have a team built around them? How'd that turn out?


2011
1st Le Samyn, Dominic Klemme
1st Stage 7 Tirreno-Adriatico, Fabian Cancellara
1st Overall Critérium International, Fränk Schleck
1st Stage 1, Fränk Schleck
1st E3 Harelbeke, Fabian Cancellara
1st Stages 1, 3 & 5 Circuit de la Sarthe, Daniele Bennati
1st Stage 5 Bayern-Rundfahrt, Giacomo Nizzolo
1st Overall Tour de Luxembourg, Linus Gerdemann
1st Prologue, Fabian Cancellara
1st Stage 2, Linus Gerdemann
1st Stages 1 & 9 Tour de Suisse, Fabian Cancellara
1st Germany Road Race Championships, Robert Wagner
1st Switzerland Road Race Championships, Fabian Cancellara
1st Luxembourg Road Race Championships, Fränk Schleck
1st Stage 8 Tour of Austria, Daniele Bennati
1st Stage 18 Tour de France, Andy Schleck
1st Stage 3 Tour de Wallonie, Daniele Bennati
1st Stage 3 Danmark Rundt, Jakob Fuglsang
1st Stage 1 Vuelta a España, Team Time Trial
1st Stage 20 Vuelta a España, Daniele Bennati
1st Binche-Tournai-Binche, Rüdiger Selig
1st Giro di Lombardia, Oliver Zaugg
1st Overall Tour of California Chris Horner
2nd Milan – San Remo, Fabian Cancellara
2nd Gent–Wevelgem, Daniele Bennati
2nd Paris-Roubaix, Fabian Cancellara
2nd Liège-Bastogne-Liège, Fränk Schleck
2nd Overall Tour de France, Andy Schleck
3rd Tour of Flanders, Fabian Cancellara
3rd Liège-Bastogne-Liège, Andy Schleck
3rd Overall Tour de France, Fränk Schleck
3rd Time Trial World Championships, Fabian Cancellara


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Give the Schleks some schlack. It's nice to see a pair of athletes with the star power to dictate the course of their professional careers. To me it's not so much the inmates running the asylum as a couple of talented guys keeping free of the shackles that might bind them. The idea of loyalty when it comes to a bicycle team is somewhat ridiculous, anyway. With only the rarest of exceptions, bicycle teams are nothing more than a fleeting marriage of convenience among a bunch of corporations and plutocrats. The bicyclists themselves are little more than pawns, exploited and then dumped at management's whim.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*looks like one should build a team*



wblas3271 said:


> 2011
> 1st Le Samyn, Dominic Klemme
> 1st Stage 7 Tirreno-Adriatico, Fabian Cancellara
> 1st Overall Critérium International, Fränk Schleck
> ...


around Fabian


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

While I am not a huge Schleck bros fan but a lot of the issues started after the merger with Radioshack and Brunyeel. And from Brunyeel's history i get the feeling he is not a man who likes his authority challenged. Super teams look good on paper but that many egos together can never end well.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Though not really a fan of the Schlecks (my only real beef with them is that they apparently ONLY try to win at the Tour), I can see why they may jump for another new team. Criticize them if you must, but it was only natural they would have jumped at the opportunity to start a new Luxembourg-based team with Leopard, couldn't really fault them there. I'd have done the same thing.

And it's not really a surprise to me that they would want to leave Radioshack. I doubt the merger was their idea, and so it was probably something they couldn't avoid. And Radioshack has been kind of a mess, which it seems most on here agree.

So they want to jump ship again. Yeah, it sucked that they jumped from a decent ship onto one that now appears to want to sink, but now that it's sinking, they're going to want off! And, hey, if another new sponsor or two is willing to front the money for them to start over again, I can't blame them for jumping on it.

Here's hoping the Vuelta suits Andy well, and we have an epic showdown with Contador!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried to like them. Last year when the weather was nasty and Evans and Contador burned him going downhill and he complained that the Tour wasn't supposed to be won going downhill, I was done with Andy, unless he changes. Reminds me of Cancellara complaining when people don't let him win.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I guess he didn't work on the ITT skills like he was supposed to this year. Saved some face with the injury. Poor Frank will have to suffer the ITT alone in the family.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Lick Skillet said:


> Team Kotex


Poor choice of words there bunky. Are you saying they race like women? Now Kristin Armstrong, Evelyn Stevens, and the other top pro women I believe would take umbridge to that statement.

Hopefully after you typed those words you realized you goofed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I loled


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, those pathetic Schlecks, could only muster 2nd/3rd in the TDF last year. Embarrassing..:eyesroll:


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a business. let the Schlecks do what they do. They say they are not happy with their current team, so they go and develop their own. It's a business. Besides, both Schlecks suck a time trialing so winning the TDF is remote for either of them. Bye bye..


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> Poor choice of words there bunky. Are you saying they race like women? Now Kristin Armstrong, Evelyn Stevens, and the other top pro women I believe would take *umbrage *to that statement.
> 
> Hopefully after you typed those words you realized you goofed.


I think you meant to type "umbrage" instead of "umbridge." 

Regardless, if the female cyclists you mentioned have a sense of humor (at all), they'd likely "get" the punch line of the Team Kotex comment. Of course the comment is inherently sexist, but that's also the point to a degree--to play on stereotypical gender differences particularly in terms of ability, strength, etc., in order to argue that the Schlecks are not racing on par with other male cyclists (at their pro level). It's out of context--not to mention insipid--to opine about female cyclists being offended by such a comment. That said, I realize there is a small portion of the human population that will always take offense to certain statements, words and opinions, regardless of the context. These folks have a relentlessly difficult time comprehending humor, irony and juxtaposition. Please don't validate my point with balmy disagreement. Cheers.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ghost6 said:


> I think you meant to type "umbrage" instead of "umbridge."
> 
> Regardless, if the female cyclists you mentioned have a sense of humor (at all), they'd likely "get" the punch line of the Team Kotex comment. Of course the comment is inherently sexist, but that's also the point to a degree--to play on stereotypical gender differences particularly in terms of ability, strength, etc., in order to argue that the Schlecks are not racing on par with other male cyclists (at their pro level). It's out of context--not to mention insipid--to opine about female cyclists being offended by such a comment. That said, I realize there is a small portion of the human population that will always take offense to certain statements, words and opinions, regardless of the context. These folks have a relentlessly difficult time comprehending humor, irony and juxtaposition. Please don't validate my point with balmy disagreement. Cheers.


There's another small segment of the population that takes intense pleasure in correcting grammar and spelling on the internet in order to make themselves feel smart.

Feel free to correct mine, I've thrown some in there for you.


Basically....you can make an argument without being jerk about it. Delete your first sentence and you were pretty close to being there.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I have no issues with them other than the fact that they are always on the same team. It's about time they broke up.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

The prob with Frank and Andy isn't that they aren't racing on par with the rest of the male pros.. it is that they aren't racing BETTER than the rest of the male pros. That is the problem or it is that they don't have any problems and we are wanting too much and that is our problem. Either way it is entertaining at least


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sylint said:


> There's another small segment of the population that takes intense pleasure in correcting grammar and spelling on the internet in order to make themselves feel smart.
> 
> Feel free to correct mine, I've thrown some in there for you.
> 
> ...


You're offended that I pointed out an egregious spelling error made by someone imperiously criticizing a comment that was intended to be humorous? You're sorely confused about the jerk's identity. Such confusion on your part leads me to dismiss the rest of your post as mindless drivel. :thumbsup:


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

ghost6 said:


> I think you meant to type "umbrage" instead of "umbridge."
> 
> Regardless, if the female cyclists you mentioned have a sense of humor (at all), they'd likely "get" the punch line of the Team Kotex comment. Of course the comment is inherently sexist, but that's also the point to a degree--to play on stereotypical gender differences particularly in terms of ability, strength, etc., in order to argue that the Schlecks are not racing on par with other male cyclists (at their pro level). It's out of context--not to mention insipid--to opine about female cyclists being offended by such a comment. That said, I realize there is a small portion of the human population that will always take offense to certain statements, words and opinions, regardless of the context. These folks have a relentlessly difficult time comprehending humor, irony and juxtaposition. Please don't validate my point with balmy disagreement. Cheers.


Agreed! We all know that it was meant in jest. 

Someone just has sand in their panties. 

Cheers to you too.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> So much for pride and their dinky little country.


Careful there buddy, Luxembourg is one of the riches country in the world, in terms of GDP and GNP.

Anyway, the Shcleck brothers are giving us headaches, they suck at time trial, and complains a lot. I do like them for the last two years because of their performance and was hoping that someday these gals can win the TDF.

But now they are just a bunch of fools, that is trying to save their own a**.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Man, I caught hell for bagging on AS on *VeloNews*.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Bruyneel clearly did not know how to handle the prima donnas from Lux. 

Whatever team they found, team ownership should put Phil Jackson on retainer. They could use some of his mojo.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

beau palmarès


*Andy Schleck 2012 results*
Trofee de Mallorca 97th
Tour of Oman 32nd
Paris-Nice Did not start stage 3
Vuelta Ciclista a Catalunya Abandoned stage 3
Circuit de la Sarthe 22nd
Amstel Gold Race 91st
La Flèche Wallonne 81st
Liège–Bastogne–Liège 50th
Critérium du Dauphiné Abandoned stage 6


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*Team Schlepp*

The Schlecks are the two most underutilized riders in the tour. The problem is management, not ability. They need a manager who will tell it to them straight: They are great riders who could have outstanding careers as domestiques, given the right GC contender to support.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

thechriswebb said:


> I tried to like them. Last year when the weather was nasty and Evans and Contador burned him going downhill and he complained that the Tour wasn't supposed to be won going downhill, I was done with Andy, unless he changes. Reminds me of Cancellara complaining when people don't let him win.


What about Stage 14 of the 2011 TdF?

Contador, Basso, Evans, Voeckler..they were all on that climb. Kudos to the Schlecks for repeatedly attacking and doing the 1-2 punch up the climb. Eventually they let Sammy Sanchez ride off (and Vanendert win the stage) but they were at least somewhat aggressive. Watching the race unfold I liked them. 

Now comes a reason why I dislike Frank: 
37:00 on this video:
Tour de France 2011 - Stage 14 Highlights (Saint-Gaudens -- Plateau de Beille) - YouTube

"We tried several times. The only one who was a little bit interested was Ivan Basso. All the others just looked at each other and Ivan and my brother and myself, we tried actually to race." 

Really?

REALLY? 

They let Sammy Sanchez (sitting 5th for GC) ride off the front. Then whine about others of not racing? 

If Sanchez wasn't racing, what was he doing? 


If it was a tactical decision to let Sanchez ride off (that's OK) why complain about the tactical decisions that Evans and Contador made?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> What about Stage 14 of the 2011 TdF?
> 
> Contador, Basso, Evans, Voeckler..they were all on that climb. Kudos to the Schlecks for repeatedly attacking and doing the 1-2 punch up the climb. Eventually they let Sammy Sanchez ride off (and Vanendert win the stage) but they were at least somewhat aggressive. Watching the race unfold I liked them.
> 
> ...


I don't get why Andy didn't go with Contador on Alpe d'Huez? He knew he needed to put more time into cadel, and he may have been able to win the whole thing if he just sucked alberto's wheel...


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

foto said:


> I don't get why Andy didn't go with Contador on Alpe d'Huez?


 That would have required him actually engaging his brain housing group.


----------

